# 1949 Schwinn New World I just bought.



## Gavin (Jun 12, 2020)

I just picked up this 49 Schwinn New World and have done a couple things to it but not much. The guy i got it from put some modern parts on it and im in the process of trying to get it corrected. I picked up a seat post clamp and stem from a 1959 schwinn frame, possibly a racer or something. Unsure, it was pretty beat and incomplete. I threw a seat and handlebars on as well as a front rack i had laying around. The serial number is interesting to me as it starts with an S and i read that was a Whizzer identifier but that doesn't really make sense to me. Also there are symbols by the serial of what looks like a bell and something else. Any input is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 12, 2020)

Cool BB stamps on the side. They do look like bells. Cool! No idea what that means. That stem (double AS bolt) was found on many of the higher end models of '59 (traveler, corvette...but not racer). They sell for a good amount if in good condition.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2020)

Welcome to the Cabe Gavin.

Interesting serial number for sure, and those bells stamped on the BB is something I don't remember ever seeing. Plenty of bikes with a diamond stamping near the serial over many years and these symbols must mean something. Your serial number was stamped on the BB shell November 4, 1949. Looking at the serial list it appears that someone loaded the stamping machine with an S instead of an F when possibly installing new stamping dies. The bell stamps look like they were done before paint so maybe that's an indication these serial #'s were an error. The previous F numbers continued on but with the S prefix and then continued when they reverted back to the F prefix. I believe the New World name was dropped by 1950 so your frame was probably one of the last "New" Worlds made.

Here's the part of the 49 SN list.

11/02 ------------------ F308307 ---------------- F309647
11/03 ------------------ F309648 ---------------- S312650
11/04 ------------------ S312651 ---------------- S315855
11/07 ------------------ S315856 ---------------- S318300
11/08 ------------------ S318301 ---------------- S321357
11/10 ------------------ F321358 ---------------- F326178
11/11 ------------------ F326179 ---------------- F331736


----------



## Gavin (Jun 12, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Welcome to the Cabe Gavin.
> 
> Interesting serial number for sure, and those bells stamped on the BB is something I don't remember ever seeing. Plenty of bikes with a diamond stamping near the serial over many years and these symbols must mean something. Your serial number was stamped on the BB shell November 4, 1949. Looking at the serial list it appears that someone loaded the stamping machine with an S instead of an F when possibly installing new stamping dies. The bell stamps look like they were done before paint so maybe that's an indication these serial #'s were an error. The previous F numbers continued on but with the S prefix and then continued when they reverted back to the F prefix. I believe the New World name was dropped by 1950 so your frame was probably one of the last "New" Worlds made.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the response. Very informative stuff. I had another new world that was unfortunately stolen from my backyard last year. Pretty heartbreaking really. Im excited to have another. Ive also got a 1960 varsity 8spd with the Simplex components.


----------



## Gavin (Jun 12, 2020)

rennfaron said:


> Cool BB stamps on the side. They do look like bells. Cool! No idea what that means. That stem (double AS bolt) was found on many of the higher end models of '59 (traveler, corvette...but not racer). They sell for a good amount if in good condition.



Cool man thanks for the heads up. I would like to find the cirrect parts. I grabbed the seat clamp off that bike too but i think its supposed to have the D shaped bolt for this era. Well this one will work until i find the correct one at a good price. I got the stem and clamp for $8!


----------



## Gavin (Jun 12, 2020)

Here's a shot of my last new world. Was a beautiful metallic green. Someone had spray painted it black but i steel wooled it down to the original paint. Forks we're bent inwards when i got it too and i bent then back out but went a little too far and ended up with essentially a lowered bike. Oops.


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, you would need the D shaped seat clamp bolt setup. Not bad for $8. 
Oh wow...the rake on that fork is insane. The previous owner may not have "purposefully" bent them back... The hump in your top tube right behind the head / steerer tube is indicative of a hard head on crash with something that didn't want to move out of the way. Sometimes a curb, sometimes a wall...who knows. The force of the impact will bend the forks and also the steerer tube, forcing the top tube up as well, in a hump like your old bike had.


----------



## Gavin (Jun 12, 2020)

rennfaron said:


> Yes, you would need the D shaped seat clamp bolt setup. Not bad for $8.
> Oh wow...the rake on that fork is insane. The previous owner may not have "purposefully" bent them back... The hump in your top tube right behind the head / steerer tube is indicative of a hard head on crash with something that didn't want to move out of the way. Sometimes a curb, sometimes a wall...who knows. The force of the impact will bend the forks and also the steerer tube, forcing the top tube up as well, in a hump like your old bike had.




Wow i thought that was just a mistake in the Assembly of the frame. Good to know. Here's me doing the "repair" to the bent forks. Took it too far lol. That thing rode terribly after.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2020)

Gavin said:


> Wow i thought that was just a mistake in the Assembly of the frame. Good to know. Here's me doing the "repair" to the bent forks. Took it too far lol. That thing rode terribly after.
> 
> View attachment 1210453




So does that fork straightening tool work in reverse bending the fork back or will you need to crash the bike into a wall again? LOL   J/K.


----------



## Miq (Jul 3, 2020)

The serial numbering oddities never stop. The bells are nuts. Maybe signaling an alarm that someone loaded an S into the machine instead of the F.  

I’m going to add this to our New World chart as our youngest bike on the list.  Cool bike @Gavin !


----------

